# Labor or Not in Labor?



## bebarbaluba (Feb 2, 2013)

This is my very first lambing experience with my very first sheep. I raised the Mom since she was 5 days, so I'm a bit of a protective now that she's pregnant. The owners of the ram aren't sure when he got her knocked up. But the projected the due date to be around now, end of Jan to mid Feb. Well I have no clue what I'm doing and most of the signs that people say ewes show don't apply because she has no flock to seperate from. For the past 5 days she has been showing signs. She has dropped, she doesn't want to eat, she paws the ground, she wants my attention all the time, her udders are fit to burst, and her vuvla is pink and fluffy I'm guessing. I have nothing to compare it to... So can anyone tell me what to do or not to do? I don't know what I'm doing. I each time I get excited because I think she is going into labor and should soon have her water break nothing of the sort happens. So please someone help me...

Thanks, 
Barb


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 2, 2013)

It is scary. I have had two lambs born on the place and each time a total surprise.  The second I actually put iodine on the cord. Most times it goes well and by the time you go out to feed there the new baby is.


----------



## bebarbaluba (Feb 2, 2013)

Okay. I'm still nervous. Her mom died in lambing because of a 2nd unknown twin so I'm trying to prevent that. Is there any chance of her having problems since her mom had problems?


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 3, 2013)

Maybe, but I would be more concerned of problems since it's her first time lambing (or it sounds like it will be--how old is she? what breed?). That said, she more than likely won't have any issues. I would say 98% of sheep lamb on their own without a hitch.

My neighbor taught me one for-sure sign: the vulva turns a rosy pink (it's actually a really pretty shade of pink lol) and it gets to be 1.5 to 2 times the size it normally is. It's really noticeable, the change. And it happens up to two to three days before lambing. In 2010, my neighbor looked at my ewe and he said "she will be lambing soon" so we put her in a pen overnight and no babies, but the next night we put her in a pen again and that morning she had her babies. And we didn't know when she was bred, nor have any clue of when she'd be due. I had a rough idea of March 21st (based on when I really noticed her belly getting wider--and I actually wrote that date down in my FFA Record Book in February), and she ended up lambing March 18th.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

If she is pawing, that is a sign she is close...check her vulva as Sheepgirl mentioned...the large udder is also a good indication.  Check on her often...have a nice cozy place for her with lots of fresh bedding and fresh water and feed.  If she is tame, sit with her and observe...you will learn much for future lambings.  This is a wonderful time and I so love lambing season!!!!

Do you have supplies if you should need to assist?  Also, check lambing sites online for signs of needing assistance and what to do if that happens...in case you have to go in to help, cut your fingernails short now...have sterile gloves and sterile lubricant handy...but, chances are she will have her lamb with no problem.  In six years I have only had to go in once when the hooves did not present and had to go in to carefully straighten the legs to have the hooves present with the head and it was not a big deal and ewe and lamb were totally fine.  That is only once in all these years and many lambs.

Keep us updated, don't worry too much...don't panic...this is a wonderful time!!!!  Will check back here often, so feel free to ask any more questions and let us know how it goes!  You will do great...good luck and don't forget to enjoy this awesome miracle of birth!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Here is a site I like with diagrams...I refresh myself every year before lambing from this site...hope you find it helpful 

http://www.sheep101.info/201/lambingprocess.html

Good luck and don't forget to update us!!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 3, 2013)

Well a sure sign is hooves... In all honesty my sheep are little sneaks and often lamb with out any sign. I've had ewes with the waterbag hanging out shoulder their way up to the feed trough and have had ewes  lamb in the middle of their buddies.  The swelling and dropping are good signs bit inaccurate due to the fact it can be pretty subjective.

Don't worry too much sheep are hardy little things and I have never had to step in to aid. Most likely you'll go out one morning and boom there will be a baby.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Brownsheep...I hear ya!!!!  Books say they go off feed...not mine...they love their chow and never go off feed...they just don't read the books!


----------

